# Help finding a chain for my ms170?



## bigbarf48 (Apr 26, 2013)

I just picked up an ms170 a few hours ago (pics to come)

I got it with a 16" bar and would like to get a 12" bar for it as well. Baileys has 12" .043 gauge 3/8 pitch bars for 5.99 so thats what Ill get. I found an oregon chain(12", .043 guage, .375 pitch) but its low kickback. I cant seem to find a non-safety version of this chain on their site. Anyone know of one?

Thanks

PS- Im assuming since 3/8 = .375 this chain is compatible they just used decimal, is that a correct assumption?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 26, 2013)

You should be able to get a chain from a Stihl dealer. I got the 180 with 16" bar and would not want to go any shorter.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 26, 2013)

12 inch from baileys that's all your going to find. I am not sure about stihl but 12 inch is normally ran on a top handle saw and there for you would be best off with the safety.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 26, 2013)

Alright I guess I'll stick to safety chain then. Is there a reason you wouldn't go below 16? I was planning on using the 12 inch bar for brush/small brushy tree clearing and thought itd be a bit more maneuverable as well as eat through the wood faster


----------



## smokinj (Apr 27, 2013)

bigbarf48 said:


> Alright I guess I'll stick to safety chain then. Is there a reason you wouldn't go below 16? I was planning on using the 12 inch bar for brush/small brushy tree clearing and thought itd be a bit more maneuverable as well as eat through the wood faster


 

170 already a very light saw. 16 should give you a better cutting options in different size wood.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ill absolutely be keeping the 16 on most of the time, the 12 is mainly for this one job. Will this chain fit? I checked the stihl reference chart and it seems OK but just wanna check with you guys first since Im a bit inexperienced with this stuff


----------



## smokinj (Apr 27, 2013)

bigbarf48 said:


> Ill absolutely be keeping the 16 on most of the time, the 12 is mainly for this one job. Will this chain fit? I checked the stihl reference chart and it seems OK but just wanna check with you guys first since Im a bit inexperienced with this stuff


 
You are correct in post one.

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=CHC 12 MS43&catID=49


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 27, 2013)

Great thanks for the help!


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 27, 2013)

Just to make things clear, you are talking about .3/8LP (low profile) chain and not regular 3/8 pitch chain when you search for bars, chains, and sprockets for that saw.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 27, 2013)

bigbarf48 said:


> I just picked up an ms170 a few hours ago (pics to come)
> 
> I got it with a 16" bar and would like to get a 12" bar for it as well. Baileys has 12" .043 gauge 3/8 pitch bars for 5.99 so thats what Ill get. I found an oregon chain(12", .043 guage, .375 pitch) but its low kickback. I cant seem to find a non-safety version of this chain on their site. Anyone know of one?
> 
> ...


 
Try this


https://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf...n,+GA&ei=FBN8Ua3xBYzqiwKEtYDgAQ&ved=0CLABELYD


----------



## StihlHead (Apr 27, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> Just to make things clear, you are talking about .3/8LP (low profile) chain and not regular 3/8 pitch chain when you search for bars, chains, and sprockets for that saw.


 
And to clarify the clarification:

3/8 LP is called picco in the Stihl language, and there are two type of Stihl picco; one is 0.050 gauge and the other is narrow kerf 0.043 gauge. You need to pair up the picco bars and chains by gauge, which is 0.043 on the MS170/1 saws. The sprockets are the same. You will be fine with running any of the 12", 14" or 16" B&C on that saw. I run all three B&C lengths on my 211.

BTW: I find it amusing that the east coast _shrimpy bar disease_ guys are recommending longer bars...


----------



## smokinj (Apr 27, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> And to clarify the clarification:
> 
> 3/8 LP is called picco in the Stihl language, and there are two type of Stihl picco; one is 0.050 gauge and the other is narrow kerf 0.043 gauge. You need to pair up the picco bars and chains by gauge, which is 0.043 on the MS170/1 saws. The sprockets are the same. You will be fine with running any of the 12", 14" or 16" B&C on that saw. I run all three B&C lengths on my 211.
> 
> BTW: I find it amusing that the east coast _shrimpy bar disease_ guys are recommending longer bars...


 
+1 that 170 is not running 3/8 low pro. Its is 043


----------



## bogydave (Apr 27, 2013)

When in doubt,
take the saw with you to the saw shop. 
Or
at least take the chain that came off the saw with you.

Stihl dealer here has several types & can make just about what ever you need,
If it's a Stihl, they'll have chain that fits it 

They had chain for my old craftsman & Husqy, just had to count the drive links to make it.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 27, 2013)

bogydave said:


> When in doubt,
> take the saw with you to the saw shop.
> Or
> at least take the chain that came off the saw with you.
> ...


 
he is buying it through baileys, and all 170 will be the .043.


----------



## StihlHead (Apr 28, 2013)

Many Stihl dealers here just have boxed Stihl loops and most do not have all types and sizes (they do not have any rolls to make loops from). Yellow chains and bars are far less common and I have to hunt them down. Like PS (non-safety full chisel Picco) and RM (non-safety 3/8 std. semi) loops. In those cases they typically have to order it and some dealers charge an ordering/shipping fee. I have found that some off-brand saw shops have other types of good chain, like Carlton. Most have Oregon, but I find that to be too soft for my likes. I like and run Carlton 3/8 low-profile non-safety 0.050 gauge chain (same as Stihl Picco) and that is good stuff, though its semi chisel. I also have Stihl PS full chisel picco, but is not available in 0.043 Picco size. I run mostly Stihl and Carlton chain, but I have a few Oregon loops around.

Baileys has a lot of Oregon and Woodland Pro (which is re-branded Carlton). Madsens has Oregon (largest Oregon retailer). There are also other online places like Amicks, Jacks Small Engine, and of course Ebay.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 28, 2013)

Huh!? Every Stihl dealer around here has chain on spools and they make it for you. They do have boxed chains for the more uncommon stuff though. As far as green or yellow chains, the yellow is much much more common. Hardly anyone uses that green feline chit! (like the Joe Dirt reference?!)


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd walk into a Stihl dealer's store, ask politely for a 16" chain for a MS170, pay the man, and walk out. (and yes, taking the saw/chain with you is a very good idea.)

There are only six possible chains available for a MS170. 99% of the MS170's out there are running .043 bars/chain rather than .050, as they should be. So now we're down to three. The OP mentioned he has a 16" bar, so that leaves one option. 61PMM3-55 would be your chain.

+1 on skip the 12" setup.


----------



## StihlHead (Apr 28, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Huh!? Every Stihl dealer around here has chain on spools and they make it for you. They do have boxed chains for the more uncommon stuff though. As far as green or yellow chains, the yellow is much much more common. Hardly anyone uses that green feline chit! (like the Joe Dirt reference?!)


 
Maybe in Alaska, but not in lower western US, and certainly not here in the PNW. I have been to most of the Stihl dealers in the western PNW. The worst are in/around Portland and its mainly boxed green loops. The best Stihl/Husky dealer for chain and odd parts is in Cottage Grove, OR and they have a large supply of rolls, like you describe. That is where I had several RM/RMF loops made up for me, and where I got some rare picco rims for my 026 saws.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey BigBarf....

Any chance you could double check on the bar/chain you have on that MS170?  Just saw you're other thread and that chain looks real beefy to be .043.  Info is on the bar, under the cover.  Or maybe a real good photo, close up.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 28, 2013)

Stop making it so got dang easy.  We need to discuss it on here for another couple days before actually getting anything done! 



MasterMech said:


> I'd walk into a Stihl dealer's store, ask politely for a 16" chain for a MS170, pay the man, and walk out. (and yes, taking the saw/chain with you is a very good idea.)
> 
> There are only six possible chains available for a MS170. 99% of the MS170's out there are running .043 bars/chain rather than .050, as they should be. So now we're down to three. The OP mentioned he has a 16" bar, so that leaves one option. 61PMM3-55 would be your chain.
> 
> +1 on skip the 12" setup.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ill check the bar sometime tomorrow mastermech and get a picture of the chain. I was just using the info from the dealers site and stihl's chain chart

I'd get the b&c from the dealer if it wasn't so dang cheap from baileys!


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 28, 2013)

The specs on my dealers site say 3/8 PMM3 chain. This chart shows the ms170 as running .043 chain


----------



## StihlHead (Apr 28, 2013)

They are the same thing: PMM3 chain is 0.043 nk picco...

Speaking of picco... anyone seen this stuff? Yellow picco PS full chisel, here: http://www.stihlcatalog.com/guide/STIHL2012Catalog/31.asp

PS3 is all I can find.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 29, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> They are the same thing: PMM3 chain is 0.043 nk picco...
> 
> Speaking of picco... anyone seen this stuff? Yellow picco PS full chisel, here: http://www.stihlcatalog.com/guide/STIHL2012Catalog/31.asp
> 
> PS3 is all I can find.


 
Hmmmm, green label PS3 is all I can find too, but I might be able to make a phone call or two...  Gonna take some time however.  Might have more info by this weekend. Of course, I will post if I have any news.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Hmmmm, green label PS3 is all I can find too, but I might be able to make a phone call or two... Gonna take some time however. Might have more info by this weekend. Of course, I will post if I have any news.


 
Last time I bought one that's all you could get, but that's been a few years ago. Cant really see why they would make anything else.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 29, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Last time I bought one that's all you could get, but that's been a few years ago. Cant really see why they would make anything else.


PS and PS3 are brand-new to market last-year. Unless you've bought chain in that time, you probably picked up a PM variety, which is semi-chisel, not full. You could get yellow-label (non-safety) PM chain (.050 gauge) which was _fantastic_ chain for 35-45cc saws but I think that has been disc. by Stihl.  If you bought for your 192, .043 guage, then green label semi-chisel is all I have ever seen available from Stihl in .043.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 29, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> PS and PS3 are brand-new to market last-year. Unless you've bought chain in that time, you probably picked up a PM variety, which is semi-chisel, not full. You could get yellow-label (non-safety) PM chain (.050 gauge) which was _fantastic_ chain for 35-45cc saws but I think that has been disc. by Stihl.  If you bought for your 192, .043 guage, then green label semi-chisel is all I have ever seen available from Stihl in .043.


 
It was a safety chain all I know and yep one choice!


----------



## StihlHead (Apr 29, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> PS and PS3 are brand-new to market last-year. Unless you've bought chain in that time, you probably picked up a PM variety, which is semi-chisel, not full. You could get yellow-label (non-safety) PM chain (.050 gauge) which was _fantastic_ chain for 35-45cc saws but I think that has been disc. by Stihl.  If you bought for your 192, .043 guage, then green label semi-chisel is all I have ever seen available from Stihl in .043.


 
I have used Carlton LP semi-chisel non-safety for years on smaller Stihl and Echo saws. Wood'Pro 30LP at Baileys is rebranded Carlton non-safety LP (same size as Stihl picco 0.050 gauge). Its good stuff. In picco narrow (PMN) 0.043 gauge, Baileys also has the equivalent Wood'Pro 34LP non-safety chain in loops or in rolls.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 29, 2013)

Here ya go mastermech. Sorry bout the iPhone rotation


----------



## StihlHead (Apr 29, 2013)

Yah, that is a Stihl 16" 0.043 picco narrow kerf bar for use with with 55 drive link narrow kerf picco or low profile chains.

Baileys WoodlandPro/Carlton 34LP-55 drive link non-safety semi-chisel 16" loops will fit it. Also Oregon 90SG-55 link safety semi loops, Oregon 90-S-55 non-safety semi loops, or Stihl 61PMN-55 safety semi loops will all fit.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 29, 2013)

bigbarf48 said:


> Here ya go mastermech. Sorry bout the iPhone rotation
> 
> View attachment 100908


 
Thank You!

61PMM3-55 is the most current part #.  StihlHead's Stihl part # is also correct, just his part number has been superseded.


----------

